# anyone ever try kayak fishing lake erie?



## ufaquaoiler

being active military stationed outside of ohio i havent gotten to fish back home nearly as much as ive wanted to, but with 7 years of being in south carolina and georgia/florida ive gotten plenty of time in from the kayak, especially since neither of those states require kayaks to be registered, titled, and what have you. when i say lake erie i do mean open lake for walleye, perch, and baa fish, not just a weedy harbor for bass. my thought process would be launch from near millers ferry, head towards south bass island, and troll a crawler harness behind me until i hook something, then cast/drift and see what happens. mostly just aiming to have fun trying it, but putting something in the cooler would be nice too. im 100% aware it will be a bit of a paddle and would definitely try it on a calm day and during the week when there arent as many boaters. ive had good luck launching from the beach in north florida for sea trout, spanish mackerel, bull reds, sharks, ... and dont see why lake erie wouldnt be just as enjoyable. thanks in advance and hope to give it a crack this summer or sometime in the future.


----------



## Eastside Al

I've seen a few venture out but its very questionable.


----------



## zero410

I go out in lake Erie in mine.usually around the Huron area.ive also been out around vermillion.its a very real possibility to get hit by a boater not paying attention.and there's lots of boats running around the islands.


----------



## creekcrawler

I've fished the in the perch pack off Rocky River years back. In 3-5 foot waves, but I had my spray skirt on. It was actually fun. It was later in the season with less boat traffic though.
That's the scariest thing - big boats.
Talked to a fellow that was launching over by Spitzer Marina this fall. Said he does good on walleye near shore there.


----------



## Hook N Book

I see them all the time in the spring during the spawn. And yes they can be difficult to spot in open water. I see some with bright flags several feet above the water line which is a very good idea. I run flags off my big boards when trolling to try and prevent an inattentive boater from cutting the tow line.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

ha definitely wouldnt be going out in 3-5 foot waves for a sustained fishing trip! when i go out in the ocean (launch from the beach) and work baitfish schools within eyesight of shore i stick to 2ish feet or less. deploying large baits from the surf while shark fishing (use kayak to deploy bait 100-300+ yards out instead of casting) on the other hand...watching your buddy get bucked while trying to paddle a bait out in 5 foot waves on a rough day is hilarious every time. sounds like im not the 1st to have that idea and if i ever get the chance to its on the list either dragging a crawler harness or a spoon with the intention of walleye and probably catching sheephead but having fun doing it.


----------



## mountainbikingrn

Did well trolling Dipseys out of Rocky River this year in my Lure 11.5! I fly a yellow/orange/strobe 5' on my crate behind the seat. If you go get a good weather and wind app because as you know she gets angry fast with fronts moving in!


----------



## boss302

as others said, make yourself high vis to others, tall flag on a bright colored kayak is smart....on a nice sunny day, if you are careful to stay out of main travel routes you should be fine. With that said, if its choppy and gray and you are in a natural colored kayak it can be hard for other boaters to see you well. At best, you look like a log - you may not get hit, but may get passed quite closely by a big boat on plane. And you will have a few that don't care ....


----------



## ufaquaoiler

the one i would bring is olive green so definitely not highly visible, but i do have a blaze orange fishing shirt and the blades of my paddle are also orange. with a bit of ******* engineering a flag will be easy to attach as well. i cant say that lake erie and north florida boaters are much different from each other either! 9 out of 10 days i have no problems, but when the tarpon show up in numbers (no ive never caught one but of course keep trying) the number of boats goes way up too. kiteboarders and wind surfers thrown into the equation make things even more interesting.


----------



## bajuski

Here's a video of one of our members perching out of Edgewater park in Cleveland in December a few years ago. I couldn't find the thread here but found it on you tube. He is no more than a half mile from the ramp! I don't remember who the member is!


----------



## MuskyFan

Just watch the weather. A friend of mine got caught too far out last year. Weather caught him, capsized him and he had to be rescued. Spent a day or so in the hosp. But he enjoys it so much he will continue going out. But just a little bit more wary of Ma Nature now.


----------



## Sevelan

I take my Tarpon 120 out of Fairport maybe a dozen times a year. I'm really overly cautious about the conditions because I tend to be by myself. I need more kayak fishing buddies.

Boats are the worst part to me, twice this past year I had a boat come up right behind me and snag my lines in the water. Keep your head on a swivel and stay out of main lanes as much as possible. 

It can be great though.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

musky - no such thing as too cautious and waves/weather are my biggest concern with other boaters a very close second. getting flipped while offshore where im stationed now is a huge concern, especially when fishing for big game that most fish we enjoy catching in ohio would be considered as bait. the one id bring with me (discovery future beach) ive done plenty of theory to practice getting bucked in the surf while dropping shark baits and am able to flip it over and climb back on in up to 5 foot waves (definitely wouldnt be fishing in that!) i also bring a hand pump with me so i dont take on too much water and turn my kayak into a submarine.

sevelan - if i was back in ohio id definitely meet you somewhere, but no telling when ill be back home after feb/march for a bit. at least down south the popularity of kayaks have exploded for both tidal rivers and freshwater and seeing as one can get on the water for $300 its only going to grow more. cant say ive ever had a boat snag my lines yet, but have had one in particular instance where i was fishing a large school of bait and another boat came right near me and threw a cast net right where i was fishing. aside from the few rude boaters...usually my friends and i are a good source of entertainment while riding the one shark open sleigh


----------



## Reel Magic

_nope!







_


----------



## T-180

I have seen a few on good days myself. If I were you however, I'd scrap the idea of launching at Catawba & heading into the "washing machine" between there, Green, South Bass, & Kelly's. Lots of big boats going in every direction & it gets tricky in a boat. The western end waves tend to run closer together & sharper due to the shallower water so be careful. 
The early season spawn bites nearshore & reef area would be a good bet on week days or maybe more toward Marblehead or Huron. I know a guy who hitches a ride on a large boat , then gets in his kayak when they get to where they're going !!


----------



## crittergitter

I'd be taking a very large and bright flag. I'd make sure it sticks up a good 6-8' at least. Red as a general rule is highly visible.


----------



## Shortdrift

mountainbikingrn said:


> Did well trolling Dipseys out of Rocky River this year in my Lure 11.5! I fly a yellow/orange/strobe 5' on my crate behind the seat. If you go get a good weather and wind app because as you know she gets angry fast with fronts moving in!


Having almost collided with a 3 kayaks at dusk in 2/3 footers that had no devices to increase their visibility, I firmly believe and would support a requirement that all kayaks and canoes be required to have a device similar to the one outlined in the above post. Congrats to mountainbikingrn for using common sense and doing his best to avert a tragedy.


----------



## Jay bird

I always kayak fish the lake , Lorain near the marina rocks is a good spot , walleye hang there all year , I clean house with jumbo perch and out do guys running miles out on a boat, Cleveland is actually good too , the water drops past 40 ft pretty fast outside the harbor, guys take kayaks out all the time in Hawaii, Florida ( where I have 25 yrs plus experience) California , Texas, all up and down the coast. Carry a drift sock if it gets rough, I wear a wetsuit when it's cold , don't let people scare you who are Lake Erie veterans , most of these guys have never seen an angry ocean and they try to act like the lake is much more dangerous, the biggest danger is cold water so get a wetsuit ! Kayaks (sot's especially)unlike boats with out drives do not sink ! Leash all your gear like you would in the ocean . A rudder will get you home easily when it's rough , kayaks also navigate class v whitewater which would sink and smash any boat with an engine . I fish reservoirs for mu skies too , like Berlin, mosquito , Milton , clear fork etc etc and the thrill is awesome . Mu skies are safer than most ocean fish and I feel much safer with a 40lb musky near the kayak with its jaw locked in my fish grips than a 40lb king mackerel or barracuda any day ! ( in Florida I fish for kings all the time , barracudas are an incidental catch . ) so don't let anyone sway you from enjoying the pleasures of kayak fishing . Especially if your experienced and got your paddle game on! Most of these guys who fish Lake Erie have seasonal boating skills , I see them hitting rollers at the mouth of the Huron river dead on ( a feat which would make you sink most days at any Atlantic Ocean inlet) they panic and drive like maniacs during a storm not paying attention to wave troughs , they get swamped their inboard engines suck water in cut out, they find themselves sideways into a 7 ft wave and they don't have knowledge enough to attach a 5 gallon bucket to their anchor line with about 40 ft of rode and get your bow pointed into the waves and let your bilge pump out before it gets into your cabin ! Better yet buy a sea anchor or use that thing you put behind your engine to slow your troll , off the bow for its intended purpose and most of all "RELAX" !!!!


----------



## Jay bird

crittergitter said:


> I'd be taking a very large and bright flag. I'd make sure it sticks up a good 6-8' at least. Red as a general rule is highly visible.


Yellow


----------



## Jay bird

Sevelan said:


> I take my Tarpon 120 out of Fairport maybe a dozen times a year. I'm really overly cautious about the conditions because I tend to be by myself. I need more kayak fishing buddies.
> 
> Boats are the worst part to me, twice this past year I had a boat come up right behind me and snag my lines in the water. Keep your head on a swivel and stay out of main lanes as much as possible.
> 
> It can be great though.
> View attachment 252600


Your tarpon will outdo boats twice its. Size on big days


----------



## Jay bird

No one should ever go into any large body of water with a kayak if they don't know how to get back in if they fall out #selfrescue101


----------



## Jay bird

MuskyFan said:


> Just watch the weather. A friend of mine got caught too far out last year. Weather caught him, capsized him and he had to be rescued. Spent a day or so in the hosp. But he enjoys it so much he will continue going out. But just a little bit more wary of Ma Nature now.


Was that guy out off of Huron ? If so I waved to the coast guard boat with the kayak on it when they passed me in my kayak .HE NEEDED A RUDDER !


----------



## crittergitter

Yellow could wash out on a bright sunny day quite easily. Trust me, bigger and brighter is better. I was a first mate on my uncle's 30' Sportcraft and we usually had 2 sets of eyes looking and sometimes didn't see a log until we were right on top of it. If I was going out there, I'd want something no less than this:


----------



## ufaquaoiler

jay bird i hear you on handling saltwater fish! despite hooking up once for a few seconds with a mid 30" specimen (8lb line and beetle spin intended for smallmouth in a west virginia river), ive never landed a muskie, but having handled 4+ foot barracuda as well (not from kayak) yep id rather take my chances with the muskie. ive been called crazy numerous times for the various adventures ive taken on and safely completed by kayak, but as you mentioned am just out enjoying the water like everyone else and would not do things such as get towed around by blacktip sharks and or paddle up river 2 miles towards a dam, fish near said dam, and paddle 2 miles back without knowing what i can handle first. yes a normal boat would be much easier, but perhaps doing things the hard way is one of many things makes kayak fishing so much fun.


----------



## Jay bird

Kayaks also have the silent and enviro friendly advantage, many time I have out fished motor craft with my paddle craft in the ocean and freshwater,


----------



## ufaquaoiler

Jay bird said:


> Kayaks also have the silent and enviro friendly advantage, many time I have out fished motor craft with my paddle craft in the ocean and freshwater,


couldnt tell you how many big schools of saltwater baitfish ive worked right beside in the salt without spooking them...only to have a full sized boat come to the same school and spook off everything.


----------



## Bubbagon

It looks like you're paddling a sit-inside kyak. Is that right?
If that's the case I think leaving a protected bay would be a huge mistake. Off shore any distance and one good wave/wake could swamp you with no way to bail water or re-enter the yak...
I think the above advice is good, IF you start with a sit-on-top, self bailing kayak.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

i have both a sit on and sit in. for lake erie paddling that far out i would take the sit on/self bailing. i honestly like fishing from the sit in better, but no matter how many times i try (paddling out shark baits from shore to 100-300+ yards out) the sit in just doesnt make a good submarine and dragging it back to shore when the surface to dive ratio isnt 100% isnt very easy.


----------



## slashbait

mountainbikingrn said:


> Did well trolling Dipseys out of Rocky River this year in my Lure 11.5! I fly a yellow/orange/strobe 5' on my crate behind the seat. If you go get a good weather and wind app because as you know she gets angry fast with fronts moving in!


curios about running dipseys on yak, any problem with them hitting bottom when you slow up?


----------



## Wow

If the water is warm enough and calm enough you can go solo(Watch the weather). Fly a big flag. When it gets colder, use a SOT, wear a dry suit and go in groups. Live to fish another day. --Tim


----------



## PaddleFish

Ufaquaoiler, based on everything you've posted in this thread, you should be able to handle Erie in your SOT yak in 2' or less easy enough. Though kayaking Erie in the PROPER VESSEL, in the RIGHT CONDITIONS, can be safe and enjoyable, there are definitely some real risks to consider. Hazardous weather and lake conditions can impose real dangers, and motor boats can as well. To yak on any big water you need to take the proper precautions in knowing your kayak's and your own limitations, make yourself highly visible and have all required safety gear, be aware of incoming weather, and keep your head on a swivel scanning for any hazards.

Be aware that Lake Erie is a large but fairly shallow body of water and thus can get very rough, very fast. Erie waves can be much choppier than more spaced out swells on the Atlantic. Be aware that the Erie chop can be much harder for a kayak to navigate than smoother rolling swells of the same height on the ocean.

In my experience, the greatest hazard I've experienced is motor boats. Some boats just don't pay enough attention to where they're going and others will have no regard for your space or the wake they throw at small vessels. Make yourself as visible as possible with a raised visibility flag and lights in low light conditions, and keep your head on a swivel. The area you mentioned fishing is a super high boat traffic area, also there's likely a higher percentage of drunken boaters coming back from the islands. The Jet Express ferry runs through there, and that's one boat I've seen who's wake I would be worried of being caught in, (huge ferry boat running 40+ mph throwing very large wake). I'd steer clear of the Jet Express and main boating routes to and from the islands.

Again, know your limitations, take all proper safety precautions, be constantly aware of your surroundings and incoming weather, and you can have an awesome time fishing in your kayak.


----------



## TDD11

I'd plan to fish with a gentle onshore wind. You don't want to get caught trying to paddle into the wind after a long day on the lake. If a south wind picks up, it'll be a long float to Canada. Lol

I have left from Kelley's Island and fished Gull Island Shoal and Kelley's Island Shoal, neither with much success. 

I do want to target the walleye in the spring west of Catawba, but don't think I have the right kayak or gear for that yet.


----------



## rickerd

I have kayaked in LE a few times fishing, but I always stay close to shore. Say within 300 yards. I feel I'm safer in this zone on West side of Catawba as well as off Rocky River. I'm familiar with all of this water as a boater as well. Even when you are this close, I have seen larger boats, speed by kayaks, and turn them over on multiple occasions. Some people really don't see you, some don't care either way. You have to protect yourself and be as visible as you can be. 

If you are really going to mix with 100 boats some days, in May or early June, West side of Catawba. Take a couple other boats with you. You cannot count on the bigger boats to look out for you. I'm sorry to say this, but that has been my observation. I may see you out there and be able and willing to help you, but you may encounter a knuckle head or a dozen boats filled with them. Going to be many more inexperienced boaters out there this year. Be even more careful around dusk and dawn.

When I am cruising at 30mph on Erie, even some of the jetskis (black hull) are barely visible around dusk. I wouldn't see them if it wasn't for the spray or wake they throw off. It really doesn't matter how bright colored, or shiny your boat or life jacket may be, when the light is low, it is hard to see you without lights on your boat.

I have a small headlamp type of light I have on a cap that I wore in an inland lake in MI a few years ago. I was in a canoe 50 yds offshore at dusk. I saw a boat approaching and heard them say "oh look there is a little paddler out there" as they turned off me and their course. At least I knew they could see me. 

Be safe out there.
Rickerd


----------



## ErieEye

ufaquaoiler said:


> being active military stationed outside of ohio i havent gotten to fish back home nearly as much as ive wanted to, but with 7 years of being in south carolina and georgia/florida ive gotten plenty of time in from the kayak, especially since neither of those states require kayaks to be registered, titled, and what have you. when i say lake erie i do mean open lake for walleye, perch, and baa fish, not just a weedy harbor for bass. my thought process would be launch from near millers ferry, head towards south bass island, and troll a crawler harness behind me until i hook something, then cast/drift and see what happens. mostly just aiming to have fun trying it, but putting something in the cooler would be nice too. im 100% aware it will be a bit of a paddle and would definitely try it on a calm day and during the week when there arent as many boaters. ive had good luck launching from the beach in north florida for sea trout, spanish mackerel, bull reds, sharks, ... and dont see why lake erie wouldnt be just as enjoyable. thanks in advance and hope to give it a crack this summer or sometime in the future.


I've been playing with the idea of taking my old town out on lake Erie and trolling for walleyes also. However I personally wouldn't even consider taking a kayak out in the area your talking about. The boat traffic in that area is ridiculous in the summer months. Honestly a great place to consider would be the Metzger marsh/ crane creek area in June and July. There's schools of walleyes that come right in as shallow as 12 to 15' of water every summer. I fish this area extensively every summer and to be honest with you the fishing can be phenomenal. This is the area that I'm considering taking my kayak to simply because there's lots of fish there and, especially during the week, the boat traffic can be minimal. I believe you could launch right off the beach at McGee marsh also.


----------



## crittergitter

I wanted to clarify that the picture I posted was mostly about the flag as it looked fairly visible. I now see the kayak is a sik and I wouldn't take that out on Erie. However, with a highly, and I mean highly visible flag mounted on a high pole on a SOT, I'd do it, but my head would be on a swivel. Also, I'd avoid high traffic areas like Catawba and Bay Point. Near shore and always with at least one other person would be another good precaution.


----------



## slashbait

ErieEye said:


> I've been playing with the idea of taking my old town out on lake Erie and trolling for walleyes also. However I personally wouldn't even consider taking a kayak out in the area your talking about. The boat traffic in that area is ridiculous in the summer months. Honestly a great place to consider would be the Metzger marsh/ crane creek area in June and July. There's schools of walleyes that come right in as shallow as 12 to 15' of water every summer. I fish this area extensively every summer and to be honest with you the fishing can be phenomenal. This is the area that I'm considering taking my kayak to simply because there's lots of fish there and, especially during the week, the boat traffic can be minimal. I believe you could launch right off the beach at McGee marsh also.


Erieeye if you don’t mind me asking , what works for trolling that shallow in that area? Thanx


----------



## ErieEye

slashbait said:


> Erieeye if you don’t mind me asking , what works for trolling that shallow in that area? Thanx


It can vary from one year to the next. Jointed shad raps, reefrunner deep little rippers and ripshads and hot n tots tend to be my go to baits. As for colors, purples tend to produce best but a color called helmet has produced well also at times.


----------



## Yakphisher

I am out on Erie every week during decent weather. Just watch out for those asshat boaters because most of them just flat out don't care and acts like they are high on dope/alcohol.


----------



## laynhardwood

Yakphisher said:


> I am out on Erie every week during decent weather. Just watch out for those asshat boaters because most of them just flat out don't care and acts like they are high on dope/alcohol.


I am not so sure they are just acting like they are wasted.


----------



## KTkiff

Yakphisher said:


> I am out on Erie every week during decent weather. Just watch out for those asshat boaters because most of them just flat out don't care and acts like they are high on dope/alcohol.


Nobody is as bad as the jet skiers!


----------



## Yakphisher

KTkiff said:


> Nobody is as bad as the jet skiers!


Yeah forget about them basturds too. Make me want to M16 turret mounted to front. LOL


----------



## Yakphisher

laynhardwood said:


> I am not so sure they are just acting like they are wasted.


You be surprised!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

KTkiff said:


> Nobody is as bad as the jet skiers!


i about died laughing when i read this! any time i kayak fish in the ocean jet skiers can be terrible, but id say wind surfers and kite boarders are the worst. paddleboarders usually arent too bad unless im surf fishing. near the beach swimmers can also get bad even 200 yards out. what possesses them to swim out towards diving birds and swarming fish im not sure, but they do it probably not knowing about whats UNDER said school of swarming fish and also has teeth


----------



## Yakphisher

ufaquaoiler said:


> i about died laughing when i read this! any time i kayak fish in the ocean jet skiers can be terrible, but id say wind surfers and kite boarders are the worst. paddleboarders usually arent too bad unless im surf fishing. near the beach swimmers can also get bad even 200 yards out. what possesses them to swim out towards diving birds and swarming fish im not sure, but they do it probably not knowing about whats UNDER said school of swarming fish and also has teeth


Could be natural selection which ok if they are that freaking dumb.


----------



## ufaquaoiler

this one (5ish footer) towed me about half a mile off the beach but yep they come shallow too! waist deep or not if theres food theyll go there.


----------



## laynhardwood

ufaquaoiler said:


> this one (5ish footer) towed me about half a mile off the beach but yep they come shallow too! waist deep or not if theres food theyll go there.
> 
> View attachment 254609


That is pretty awesome right there


----------



## ufaquaoiler

this one was an estimated 6.5 feet based on at one point the shark was directly beside the kayak my buddy was in with nose at the bow end of the tail at the back of the seat. measuring the kayak to that point was about 6.5 feet. having handled dozens of sharks like that 7 feet is definitely too big, but easy 6 for sure. also notice my buddy is in a cheapie pelican kayak and i was in a sun dolpin. the shark on the other hand was a blacktip.


----------



## Yakphisher

I am looking forward to shark fishing on the fly rod!


----------



## ufaquaoiler

never tried it on the fly but theyre a blast on spinning gear. if you hook into either a blacktip or a spinner they jump like a bass when hooked.


----------

